# Pebbles



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Pebbles the Marbled Gecko. She had a hard life before i got her (toes missing, tail dropped, underweight...), now in little lizard heaven


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

R.I.P. Pebbles


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that mate.. poor thing


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. No more suffering for Pebbles though, take comfort from that.


----------

